

Show HN: The Entrepreneur's Guide to Finding Your First Customers - jjets718
https://yourfirstcustomers.com/

======
jjets718
Hi, everyone! I just wanted to share a new book that I co-authored with Adii
Pienaar called The Entrepreneur's Guide to Finding Your First Customers. Adii
and I created the book because often many new businesses and startups fail. We
want to help people create successful businesses, and that's why we created
this book. Most businesses fail because the founder of founders either: aren't
working on a product that people really need and that provides lots of value
to people, or they don't know how to effectively market a product and get
people to buy it. With this book we address both of those issues. We teach you
how to discover and come up with profitable product ideas and then get the
first customers and many more customers for those products. If you have any
questions about the book, I would love to answer them. Thanks!

~~~
diminish
How did you find your first customers, for the book, if any?[1]

[1] Except maybe through this HN post :)

~~~
jjets718
Most of our customers have come via email marketing and content marketing, but
HN has definitely sent a few :)

------
3stripe
Looks like an improvement on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6514305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6514305)

------
AndrewKemendo
If I am a bootstrapped start-up with a very limited budget, and about 100-150
inbound leads how will spending $30 on this book help me?

~~~
jsfour
I haven't read the book but this is a very myopic comment. Information is the
only truly valuable asset and the first thing you should be thinking about is
learning.

------
leepowers
Just a quick design note: the text color is a bit light on the white
background. It's legible, but definitely unpleasant to read:
[http://i.imgur.com/oq1wPM9.png](http://i.imgur.com/oq1wPM9.png)

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for the tip! Will definitely improve that design issue!

------
bennesvig
Looks great. The one thing I'd also offer is a .mobi version so it can be read
on a Kindle/Kindle app. I do a lot of highlighting in books and PDFs don't
work well for that.

------
mjnaus
I'm quite interested in the book. However, was hoping the sales page would
discuss the author and his/her background a bit more. I'd like to know who
wrote the book and what makes the author an expert on the subject. Tnx!

